# Massey Ferguson MF12G



## Danny S (Jun 9, 2007)

Anyone have this tractor? I just purchased one yesterday at a yard sale. I like how ruggid it is built. Came with a spare parts mower deck, snoblower and blade. Worked on cleaning it up and fixing a few little things on it yesterday.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Welcome Danny... Post some pictures of your place and your tractors etc....


:rockin:


----------

